# Chill chaser Snood pattern



## Taosmtngal (Dec 25, 2013)

Here is my recipe for the cowl,


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for this one! Looks pretty easy. Can't wait to try one. Thanks for posting and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

How about a picture?


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

This looks like a cool pattern - do you have a picture of the results? If you already posted it somewhere on KP do you have a link to the pic? I'd love to see how it turns out.

BTW - nice pedicure. I get lazy in the winter and keep the toes unadorned until sandal season!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds okay, a pic would be great. The 24 rows you repeat were 12 k and 12 p?You mention the first 24 rows , which is unclear.


----------



## Taosmtngal (Dec 25, 2013)

Here is both,


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you so much! I was ready to pay you for this great pattern! Thanks for your generosity... Will get going on this right away... I have a trip coming up and this will be perfect for flying time! Thanks!


----------



## Taosmtngal (Dec 25, 2013)

My new year gift to you, thanks


----------



## Taosmtngal (Dec 25, 2013)

Do not know how to make it any clearer, after the lace row you go back and repeat the first part of the pattern,so that both sides are the same and the lace row is in the middle


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Going to start this one this afternoon. We are headed into a real cold snap so it should come in really handy. Thanks for an easy sounding pattern.


----------



## Taosmtngal (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh no!!! Didn,t know the feeties were stealing
the spot lite


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

How many yards of yarn did you use--was it worsted or DK? It is a great simple pattern. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Taosmtngal said:


> Do not know how to make it any clearer, after the lace row you go back and repeat the first part of the pattern,so that both sides are the same and the lace row is in the middle


Okay after lookining at the pic I can tell you repeat the last half of the pattern to correspond to the beginning half. Perhaps numbering your rows would help for future reference. Thanks for an easy peasey pattern.


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you. A welcome break from baby things is just what I needed.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cute thank you


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you, possibilities are endless.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks so much. Great pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

thank you!for sharing.. great pattern.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Taosmtngal (Dec 25, 2013)

Quite welcome, personalize it with your creativity,


----------



## Taosmtngal (Dec 25, 2013)

Quite welcome, personalize it with your creativity,


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

katzeh said:


> How about a picture?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-225645-1.html


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome....have every intention to get these on my needles today..! Thanks!


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you my daughter is a cowl-Alcoholic. This is perfect for her


----------



## Dorene Boutwell (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful Pattern ,thanks


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Taosmtngal said:


> Here is my recipe for the cowl,


That is so pretty! I have been on a yarn buying binge, now I think I can get back on the knitting track with this pattern! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Beautiful cowl.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern, I need mindless knitting now and then, especially when the grand animals and children are around.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks, I will try this one.


----------



## Kristine25 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank You so much for taking the time to writing down your creative pattern! I am anxious to start it!


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

I've added this to my "to do" list...Sounds so easy even I could do it!!! <3


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. The cowl is lovely. Always on the look-out for traveling projects and this one is perfect!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you...this is a lovely cowl that I will use a lot!!
julie


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Many thanks for sharing this pattern.


----------



## FWBknitter (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the pattern. I have just the yarn for it
and can start after I finish the prayer shawl requests I must complete. pat


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank You!!! I've had my eye on that ever since you first posted the picture. I'm going to make it.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great pattern! I will definitely make this one. Thank you so much for sharing it with us!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for generously gifting us with your pattern! Can't wait to pick out some yarn. HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Ell-J (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you -- beautiful beautiful beautiful COWL pattern!

It is not, however, a snood. There seems to be a lot of confusion about that word lately! Here's the definition, with photos to clarify:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snood_(headgear)


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Taosmtngal said:


> Here is both,


This is getting made here...soon!
Shopping!


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing I can't wait to shop for a pretty yarn. No matter how big my stash, never have just what I want. I am curious though on amts to buy as my problem is I never buy enough it seems. What did you use and how much? that will give me an idea. I am thinking of using a sock weight as it comes in so many beautiful colors and unfortunately different size skeins.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I see someone's toes. LOL'


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you so much! Three projects to finish then going to make my own chill chaser. You have given me the push I needed to complete them! I hope KPers will post their finished cowls because so many of us were eager to make one. I just know there will be many beautiful versions. Thank you for your kindness and generosity by sharing. Wishing you a Happy New Year and many more creative ideas!


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks so much....lovely


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks much for your generosity! Happy New Year!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Lovely. Thank you.

pzoe


----------



## Ladyabelle (Jan 12, 2012)

What a lovely simple cowl pattern. Just the thing to enjoy making with some of the yarn I received from my daughter and SIL for Christmas. Thank you for sharing, and a very Happy Knitting New Year to all.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

On my needles right now. I'm really excited about making this. Had the yarn in my stash :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you so much. I think I'm going to make this for my sister. Now to find the yarn!


----------



## linnerlu (Jul 9, 2013)

How kind of you to share your beautiful, yet simple, pattern. Thank you so much, and have a Happy New Year!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for time taken to type out the pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: Yours, as posted, is very pretty, your beautiful yarn really makes it special. I'm looking forward to making it very soon.


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your pattern! I am excited about this one and am looking forward to the possibilities! 

Happy New Year!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I got a little late gift from my friend today.
I will start this soon...and The Kniitter's Handy Book by Ann Rudd was included...I am so happy!!!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for the pattern. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Love the yarn! Thank you very much for sharing the pattern. This is one I am bookmarking right now! Happy New Year!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Your snood is really lovely and soft looking. What type of yarn did you use and how many grams or yards? Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

That is so pretty! Thank you!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Want to knit this too. What was your gauge to help choose the yarn I will use?


----------



## Taosmtngal (Dec 25, 2013)

Can be done on 8/9 needle. Mine was done with my hand dyed


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I LOVE this pattern! So does my friend! She bought some very expensive yarn for me to make it for her. But I have a couple of questions, pleeease. The pattern says after the first 3 rows, 12 rows purl, 12 rows knit, repeat2 more times. The knit rows don't look 12 rows long. Are they? Also, pattern says 6 rows of yo, 2 tog tbl. The picture looks like only 3 rows with holes. And it looks like some rows between the hole rows. I'd really appreciate if you could confirm. We LOVE your pattern. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Taosmtngal (Dec 25, 2013)

Ok here goes most of my patterns lie somewhere in my head, when typing it I was doing it from memory, the. I looked at the pics, oops yes I neglected to add the 3 knit rounds after the YO rounds sooorrrryyyy, What !!! You didn,t buy my yarn. Shame on you, maybe next time,lol


----------



## Taosmtngal (Dec 25, 2013)

Somewhere I have posted that the number of rows is at your discretion, if you are tall and thin the 12 rounds works well if you are 4'11 and fluffy 8 would be good do what works for you, there are so many things that can be done to personalize, beading, different texture, mohair, added, it is endless


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Taosmtngal said:


> Ok here goes most of my patterns lie somewhere in my head, when typing it I was doing it from memory, the. I looked at the pics, oops yes I neglected to add the 3 knit rounds after the YO rounds sooorrrryyyy, What !!! You didn,t buy my yarn. Shame on you, maybe next time,lol


Wow! We both love your yarn! I didn't know it was for sale! Where? How much? Really, we loved it, just figured that since you dyed it yourself, it wouldn't be available.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Taosmtngal said:


> Somewhere I have posted that the number of rows is at your discretion, if you are tall and thin the 12 rounds works well if you are 4'11 and fluffy 8 would be good do what works for you, there are so many things that can be done to personalize, beading, different texture, mohair, added, it is endless


Thanks! I just really wanted it like yours. Awesome!


----------



## Taosmtngal (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for reply, yes I dye all fiber for knitting, weaving, felting, and it is always looking for a new home, I dye premium yarns and fibers, never anything from China, turkey or Australia, I can send you my color palettes, I dye all weights, I have cashmere sock, merino, alpaca silk, love doing wild sock colors, my color inspirations come from southwest, Caribbean and natures landscapes. Let me know, lori


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh my! Beautiful yarn!! Loving the colors. Do you have a link or sell on etsy?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Taosmtngal said:


> Here is my recipe for the cowl,


Worsted weight or??


----------



## Taosmtngal (Dec 25, 2013)

I mostly do DK and sock fingering weight, I have several thick and thin at 250 yds per skein, for projects using size 13 15 needles , my shawl kits are 550 yds of multi textured fibers, merino, silk mohair, BFL, boucle. Will send pics to your email. Lori


----------



## Taosmtngal (Dec 25, 2013)

I mostly do DK and sock fingering weight, I have several thick and thin at 250 yds per skein, for projects using size 13 15 needles , my shawl kits are 550 yds of multi textured fibers, merino, silk mohair, BFL, boucle. Will send pics to your email. Lori


----------



## Lady Losira (Apr 14, 2011)

This is for all crocheter and knitters who miss use the word "Snood." A Snood is a HAIR NET and is a covering for the HAIR, not the NECK. It has been around since the Middle Ages and has even been made out of metal (gold, silver, brass). During the 1930's & 40's it was made popular again. The Andrew Sisters wore them in some of their appearances and their movies. It is worn usually by women with long hair to keep it up off their back and out of the way.

Please look up something before you call an item by a name it does not deserve.

Sorry about the history lesson. Just thought you might like to know.

M. Jackson
elusive unicorn designs


----------



## Lady Losira (Apr 14, 2011)

This is for all crocheter and knitters who miss use the word "Snood." A Snood is a HAIR NET and is a covering for the HAIR, not the NECK. It has been around since the Middle Ages and has even been made out of metal (gold, silver, brass). During the 1930's & 40's it was made popular again. The Andrew Sisters wore them in some of their appearances and their movies. It is worn usually by women with long hair to keep it up off their back and out of the way.

Please look up something before you call an item by a name it does not deserve.

Sorry about the history lesson. Just thought you might like to know.

M. Jackson
elusive unicorn designs


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Lady Losira, that's what I was thinking too...

When I hear the word 'snood', my mind sees a woman with long hair, with a net-type thing at the base of her neck, holding all the hair in, and some of the medieval photos show them jeweled as well, when royal women wear them. I thought I would look it up and see what other definitions go with snood.

Here's a definition and even an illustration of an actual snood. 
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/snood

Here's another one that describes them as tubular scarves worn by skiers, however. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snood_(headgear)

There's even one definition, if you search, that says a snood is that dangly part of a male turkey's beak that changes color with it's mood.

What fun to learn new things!! It's a good day when I learn something new! I did not know about the turkeys!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Lady Losira said:


> This is for all crocheter and knitters who miss use the word "Snood." A Snood is a HAIR NET and is a covering for the HAIR, not the NECK. It has been around since the Middle Ages and has even been made out of metal (gold, silver, brass). During the 1930's & 40's it was made popular again. The Andrew Sisters wore them in some of their appearances and their movies. It is worn usually by women with long hair to keep it up off their back and out of the way.
> 
> Please look up something before you call an item by a name it does not deserve.
> 
> ...


Yes, in "history", a snood is a bun or hair covering.

In modern times a snood refers to a neck covering that can be pulled up, over the head... Also covering the hair.

I knew this, but looked it up to share with you. It helps to know the modern terms for items we are knitting!

A snood (/snuːd/, rhymes with 'food', not 'wood') is historically a type of European female headgear, or in modern times a tubular neck scarf. In the most common form the headgear resembles a close-fitting hood worn over the back of the head. A tighter-mesh band may cover the forehead or crown, then run behind the ears and under the nape of the neck.

Another explanation of snood.....

The term "snood" (sometimes "snood-scarf") has been used to describe tubular scarves since at least the late 1960s. [2]

You can look this up yourself for ALL the examples for "snood"! Click on Images and you will have a large variety of modern snoods.

I knew about these two snoods, but did not know about the turkey thing, either!! Lol


----------



## Taosmtngal (Dec 25, 2013)

If you took the time to look carefully, it is a SNOOD, the second wrap is to be worn over the hair and or head since I did not take the time to engage a friend or neighbor to model it for me it was shown as a double wrap, I will fix this so that you and others like you will have to look harder to find human imperfections.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Taosmtngal said:



> If you took the time to look carefully, it is a SNOOD, the second wrap is to be worn over the hair and or head since I did not take the time to engage a friend or neighbor to model it for me it was shown as a double wrap, I will fix this so that you and others like you will have to look harder to find human imperfections.


I love your pattern, no matter what it's called. It's just lovely! I'm happy to learn that a cowl can also be called a snood. I love learning new things! Don't let anyone ruin your enthusiasm for sharing.


----------



## Taosmtngal (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you, I would never intentionally mislead anyone, thank God I am a creative personality, not a type A. Have a blessed wonderful day, it is a rainy dreary one here in Florida, a perfect day to surround myself with new color palettes, and apply to my fiber, I have so much pleasure in what I do, I actually talk to my fiber, and ask what color would you like to be, it tends to have me reach for a color different from my norm, and build from there, I can tell when it is dry that it is happy. And I have done a very good thing, and when it is offered and receives a new home on needles and the person creating a new project is happy my circle of creativity is complete, have a joyous day,


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Love this snood. I have knitted to the yo knit 2 tog thru back loops, and have a couple of questions. After this round did you purl? How many rows between the yo rows?
I will post a pic when finished. Thank you so much for posting this pattern.


----------



## Taosmtngal (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes I knit 3 rows between, or 2 it is whatever you like the looks of, I never do the same thing twice, but that is just me, I seem to be a rule breaker, not a rule maker, lol. I have the thought process thought of gee what would it look like if I did this, so you are on your own, I have friends at the shop that would never color outside the lines, on a pattern, guess I am not that rigid, enjoy have fun, and personalize it any way you want to, will look forward to seeing your unique finished project, love and light, lori. I am busy dyeing yarn today has to be in the mail to a shop in Colorado by Tuesday,


----------



## Eliza_ (Feb 12, 2014)

I joined this forum very early this morning; I happened upon this cowl pattern, and went directly to my stash to choose what yarn(s) I wanted to use for this pattern. (I haven't knitted in quite a few years, so I was litle nervous to begin!) 
I've been knitting since 5 a.m., and this pattern is working up very nicely~ Thank You so much for posting this pattern. I wasn't expecting a pattern so nice to be shared!
I'm using a combination of a variegated yarn for the center portion of the pattern(the lacy portion), and a solid for the edges...I think it's going to be beautiful!

AGAIN~THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SHARING SUCH A PRETTY PATTERN!


----------



## ruths (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks so much for taking the time to share a wonderful free pattern with everyone, who cares what its called, this is why we have so many people that can not get along, just be nice to each other.


----------



## Taosmtngal (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you, for your nice comments, let's see, if I was skinny enough, I could wrap it twice pull it over my hips and wear over leggings, then what would we name it,lol


----------

